# RV today



## RV's mom (Jan 14, 2011)

RV popped up a few days ago, after spending some days in her burrow. I had to prompt her with the hair-dryer trick. It's been cold here in Phoenix. 

As you see, she has a little skin tag on her chin. I don't know what she cut it on, but it appears to be healing.







And she's been stomping the yard, looking for food. It is lean times for her, as the grass is pretty much gone to scratch. Yesterday she had a big helping of mashed pumpkin, carrot, soaked grass hay and fresh dandelion greens (the last organic, courtesy of Whole Foods Market). Today she had a carrot and the rest of the greens.






We're supposed to have warmer weather here, so I'm going to water the 'pasture', and set out some weed seeds. Hope to have a good crop for our girl.

teri


----------



## coreyc (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## ticothetort2 (Jan 14, 2011)

she looks great, has she ever messed with the oranges??


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2011)

Aww Rv is as beautiful as always  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 14, 2011)

ticothetort2 said:


> she looks great, has she ever messed with the oranges??



we find an orange or 2 with bite marks. lemons too... she doesn't care for citrus and spits them back out. this year, I've not seen any marks. 

teri


----------



## DeanS (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't posted here in about a week, but leave it to RV to bring me out of my self-imposed hibernation That first shot is GREAT!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

She looks great! That little scab will fall off naturally.


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

She looks great as usual.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous tortie!! I love RV pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 14, 2011)

very nice tortoise and pictures


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 14, 2011)

she's pretty!


----------



## Edna (Jan 15, 2011)

Her pretty face is always so calm and serene. I love seeing pics of RV!


----------



## kbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> As you see, she has a little skin tag on her chin. I don't know what she cut it on, but it appears to be healing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teri-
Can you flip RV over and check her legs to see if she has more sores like the one on her chin or more pink-ish ones?
Thanks-
Kevin


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 15, 2011)

she is very pretty!


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll try. she doesn't like to be flipped tho. it feels like a skin tag, not a sore when I manipulate it. I am at work, however, it may take a few days before I can get to her.  what are you thinking the differentials may be?


teri


----------



## Stev0623 (Jan 15, 2011)

Teri,

I know that my odie has two little sores like that under his arms. They healed while he was inside for the colder weather, however when he was outside yesterday I found him digging in his hole again, and he appears to have reopened them. 

It's purely a guess, but I think when they dig sometimes they hit roots or rough patches them cut them.

Honestly not sure,

Steve


----------



## DeanS (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm positive it's the result of a rock or other obstacle she encountered while digging her burrow! I'll bet she's another foot deeper than what Tom encountered


----------



## kbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been through all that guessing before...I have seen this with my tortoises before. When they were younger, it seemed to go away on its own in a fairly short period of time. When my older tortoises have had the 'sores/tags', it had taken much longer to go away. I figured out what to do about it and they have not returned.


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 15, 2011)

kbaker said:


> I have been through all that guessing before...I have seen this with my tortoises before. When they were younger, it seemed to go away on its own in a fairly short period of time. When my older tortoises have had the 'sores/tags', it had taken much longer to go away. I figured out what to do about it and they have not returned.



and so just what did you do ??


----------



## terryo (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going through "sunny day" envy looking at your beautiful tort in the sunshine, and those wonderful oranges.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2011)

kbaker said:


> I have been through all that guessing before...I have seen this with my tortoises before. When they were younger, it seemed to go away on its own in a fairly short period of time. When my older tortoises have had the 'sores/tags', it had taken much longer to go away. I figured out what to do about it and they have not returned.



Yeah. What is it and what did you do?


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 15, 2011)

terryo said:


> I'm going through "sunny day" envy looking at your beautiful tort in the sunshine, and those wonderful oranges.



Come on out and help us pick! they should be ready in a month or so..


----------



## kbaker (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yeah. What is it and what did you do?



I will expand more when RV is confirmed with having more 'sores/tags'.
I will be in Chicago this week so expect a slow response, too. ?


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, I really don't expect RV to have more sores or tags. By all appearances, she cut herself during her 'dig' .. she brings up (constantly) rocks, some quite sharp. And as much as we police the yard, we still find the odd nail or bit of something that could 'bite'. I was simply curious at the coy remark you made. thats all.

teri


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 16, 2011)

She looks stunning, as usual  Such a pretty girl!


----------

